# Omg i just did!!!



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I am so hyped! I bought that AB Blue dragon HM!!!!

I already named him too...PIZAZZ!

I am shipping through Linda Olson and he will be priority shipped to me. SHe said I should get him some day next week. I hope its a day I am not working. I told her to keep me updated so I can be home. I will be getting a 10gal tank all to himself! I am going to set up the spare that I have and make room ^_^

Will be bare bottomed for the time being with a few plants. Filter will some in time and I have a heater for him as well.

My first time doing an online AB fish! Lets hope everything goes smoothly!:-D


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow he's amazing! Congrats!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Sweet! That is so awesome! He is absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

yay! so happy for you! btw Linda is AWESOME!!! I have used her once before, and my 3 new boys will be going through her this weekend as well. Can't wait to see more picts!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

tokala said:


> yay! so happy for you! btw Linda is AWESOME!!! I have used her once before, and my 3 new boys will be going through her this weekend as well. Can't wait to see more picts!


Yeah I talked to her on the phone. She was super helpful! She said she will be getting her new shipment Monday I think...then she will be shipping them all out. I paid the breeder and just paid her...so I should be all set I hope!


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Congrats! He's absolutely breath-taking!


----------



## FlareThis (Jan 24, 2011)

He is stunning!!!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Pizzaz fits him well!


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Yay! Had I not already had ten fish, I would have gotten him!  btw, I've got a pic of ur fish on my phone hehe


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

carzz said:


> Yay! Had I not already had ten fish, I would have gotten him!  btw, I've got a pic of ur fish on my phone hehe


NICE:lol:

with will be male betta #9 for me


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

he really is a beauty... I hope his personality is as beautiful as him!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

The breeder just sent me an email. He sent out the fish already! So I hope to get him by monday!


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh he's so handsome....congrats


----------



## xxcaveat (Apr 7, 2011)

He is absolutely stunning!


----------



## DoNotDeclaw (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations! He's stunning!


----------



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Beautiful...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my word, lilchiwolf! Soooooooo beautiful!  Reeeeeeally stunning, gorgeous, amazing, fantastic, etc. So pretty! You are very lucky.  Loads of pics and updates and all kinds of things! PIZAZZ totally fits, he reminds me of a sparkler or a firework.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> Oh my word, lilchiwolf! Soooooooo beautiful!  Reeeeeeally stunning, gorgeous, amazing, fantastic, etc. So pretty! You are very lucky.  Loads of pics and updates and all kinds of things! PIZAZZ totally fits, he reminds me of a sparkler or a firework.


Same here and thank you! HE has been shipped out and should be in the states now. I am now waiting to hear from my transshipper to see when she will be shipping him here. I wanna say I should get him tomorrow? I bought him saturday and paid for priority shipping.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

You are welcome! He is absolutely just amazing.  I'd love an AB HM or DBTHM. Grrr!  Beautiful. Congrats! Can't wait to see him.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG I JUST PICKED HIM UP FROM THE POST OFFICE!!!

I got to open him up there too! Fearing the worse I slowly opened the box to find........HE LIVES!!! AND NO FIN DAMAGE!!!

He was so brightly colored in the box...like nothing at all bothered him. Tough little dude! He is more green than the blue picture, but when the light hits him right he is all blue. He is a big boy also ^_^

I already started taking pics. Right now he is getting used to the temp of his tank. I will post all my pictures when I come back home after work!


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

Yay! Can't wait for pics.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

YAYYYYYY! That's so great! He's absolutely magnificent in the pic from AB, so I'm sure he will be somehow even more gorgeous in your care! Can't wait for picsssss. Love him already! I'm sorry if it is posted somewhere else, I skimmed the other threads, but did you already name him? Just curious! Sorry if you did and I missed it.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

*Pic spazm!!!!!*

I could not wait any longer and I have an hour before I have to go to work...so ENJOY!!!:-D


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

WOOOOOW! Gorgeous!  You lucky little human, with all these beautiful, gorgeous, stunning, fantastic bettas. But he wins!  He looks incredible, so much green and so much fin! Can't wait for flaring pics. How long did it take him to acclimate?  Hahaha, oh my gosh, the one pic with his head just barely peeking out is making me laugh out loud! That is toooo adorable. I think this guy will have loads of personality.  Love him!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Bettaluver4evr said:


> WOOOOOW! Gorgeous!  You lucky little human, with all these beautiful, gorgeous, stunning, fantastic bettas. But he wins!  He looks incredible, so much green and so much fin! Can't wait for flaring pics. How long did it take him to acclimate?  Hahaha, oh my gosh, the one pic with his head just barely peeking out is making me laugh out loud! That is toooo adorable. I think this guy will have loads of personality.  Love him!


I let him acclimate for about 30min. The first 15 was letting him float around in the bag. After that I put him in a cup with a little bit of my own water and added more over a 15min time with one drop of stress coat. HE could care less, he just wanted outta the cup 

He is exploring like a mad man! My heater is making me mad though. It is only bringing my tank to 76ish. I put a second small heater in their for now, but I get a pay check tomorrow....so I am going to get him a new toasty one ^_^


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

he is sooo pretty!


----------



## AbbiMoeBetta (Apr 10, 2011)

Omg he is soo awesome.....lucky u


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> I let him acclimate for about 30min. The first 15 was letting him float around in the bag. After that I put him in a cup with a little bit of my own water and added more over a 15min time with one drop of stress coat. HE could care less, he just wanted outta the cup
> 
> He is exploring like a mad man! My heater is making me mad though. It is only bringing my tank to 76ish. I put a second small heater in their for now, but I get a pay check tomorrow....so I am going to get him a new toasty one ^_^


 Awww! So glad his acclimating was nice and easy for you. He's so gorgeous! I love it when bettas explore.  It's too adorable.  Yay, paaaay cheeeeck!  He will be very grateful for a toasty heater, I'm sure. He's probably like "This... this is the liiiiife! Thbbbbt to my old owner. This one rules!" Haha.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

so beautiful! :O


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow, he's gorgeous! Congratulations! It's great that he's acclimated so well


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Got home from 7 hours of work and he is still doing fine. Not used to me just yet and a little shy at feeding, but is eating when I don't look


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Awww! Well, this has to be extremely stressful for the poor lil guy. But at least he's eating! I'm sure you guys will become best buds in no time.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

*His first at home falre!!!*

He was doing this after an hour of being home ^_^

Here is a picture with a video to follow! Enjoy! He is a big boy!:lol:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ2IDViuvGQ


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

WOWZA - he is an absolute BEAUTY!!! 

CONGRATS!!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

WOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!! I'm crazy jealous, he's so beautiful! Incredible finnage and absolutely gorgeous colors. Looove him!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

OMG THESES FEMALES I KEEP FINDING >.< I just gotta wait a bit longer...its so hard!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

this one too T.T


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that first girl is my dream HM female! EEEK! Stupid AB, I can't get any!!!  So sad! But gorgeous bettas, eek!  Loves them.


----------



## newarkhiphop (Apr 22, 2011)

beautiful, beautiful boy u got there. how much did he cost you total if you dont mind me askin?


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats! He's awesome!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

newarkhiphop said:


> beautiful, beautiful boy u got there. how much did he cost you total if you dont mind me askin?


In total about $53.20.....but he is so worth it ^_^


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Some updated pics, 5-23-11


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Soooo gorgey! I lufs him.   I love his colors and his monstrous fins.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I love him : D


----------



## Like You (May 21, 2011)

Oh wow, he's gorgeous


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Glad to see Mikau's bro is doing well too.


----------

